#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: ΜΕΚ Γ τάξης έργα καθαρισμού & επεξεργασίας νερού, Β τάξης βιομηχανικά-ενεργειακά

## chspds

ΜΕΚ 
Γ τάξης: έργα καθαρισμού & επεξεργασίας νερού, υγρών, στερεών και αερίων  αποβλήτων, 
Β τάξης: βιομηχανικά-ενεργειακά. 
Προϋποθέσεις αναβάθμισης σε Δ τάξη.

Χημικός Μηχανικός. 
ΑΜ ΤΕΕ: 79862. 
τηλ. 69********

----------

